# SPOTY



## Crankarm (8 Aug 2012)

A tricky call this year ............


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Aug 2012)

Non of the above. It has to be Mr Wiggins


----------



## Crankarm (8 Aug 2012)

I have missed out Bradley Wiggins as I hit the return key too early by mistake and the flippin site won't now let me edit the poll options. Bugger. Oh well.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Non of the above. It has to be Mr Wiggins


 
Yeah I know. The flippin site won't let me add Wiggins' name.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Aug 2012)

Wiggins added.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Non of the above. It has to be Mr Wiggins


 
Yeah I would have said Wiggo too but for his side burns and the fact he made those rather misjudged comments about cycling helmets after he won the TT. Talk about alienating your fans.

For me it is either Mo or Sir Chris Hoy, or Cav but then I feel I should be casting my vote for Jess. Such a dilemma .............. Have I missed any other contenders?


----------



## Crankarm (8 Aug 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Wiggins added.


 
Many thanks Scoosh.


----------



## MrJamie (8 Aug 2012)

According to wiki its meant to be the person who achieved most in the year, so I guess Wiggins is the obvious choice although not in the poll, but Farah and Ennis have both done amazingly, especially if Farah does well tomorrow.

Hoy and Cav have had it before, Pendleton didnt achieve as much as she should have IMHO and although Murrays win was awesome, but hard to forget he didnt win wimbledon. Its an incredibly difficult call this year.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Aug 2012)

I know what you mean. However winning the TDF is to date unique for a Brit. Not taking anything away from the others achievements which are superb but The TDF and such a dominant display to win the TT Gold swings it for me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Aug 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Yeah I would have said Wiggo too but for his side burns and the fact he made those rather misjudged comments about cycling helmets after he won the TT. Talk about alienating your fans.


Eh?

He could be a devil worshipping mass murderer with six wives for all I care, the guy is the first British rider to win the TdF after 109 years and that trumps everything.


----------



## geo (8 Aug 2012)

I honestly dont think its a tricky call at all. Despite the achievements of our Olympic athletes nobody even comes close to Bradley Wiggins IMO. On top of Olympic gold he won the TDF for Britain for the first time, as I say its all about opinions but I think its one of the easiest years to pick SPOTY


----------



## MrJamie (8 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I know what you mean. However winning the TDF is to date unique for a Brit. Not taking anything away from the others achievements which are superb but The TDF and such a dominant display to win the TT Gold swings it for me.


 Farah's win in the 10k is also unique for a Brit i believe and if he also wins the highly competitive 5k tomorrow itll be a huge achievement too... really is a tough decision  I voted Wiggins on this, but apparently SPOTY is a phone vote, so it'll be more upto who the media get behind I guess.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2012)

Wiggins, though it is a tough call between him, Ennis & Hoy


----------



## Silver Fox (8 Aug 2012)

This year I think there can be only one ...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Aug 2012)

No Alistair Brownlee then? Or Chrissie Wellington? Britain has the two of the most dominant triathletes ever. I still think Wiggins should get it, if it was decided on any sensible basis, but come on, cyclists always moan about how no-one in the wider public takes cycling seriously, yet too many of us don't take tri seriously...


----------



## Noodley (8 Aug 2012)

I reckon it should by my mate Joe from the cycling club, he's a fecking hoot.


----------



## aJohnson (8 Aug 2012)

I definitely think it should be Wiggins.

But it wouldn't surprise me if it were Ennis or Murray to be honest.


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2012)

*Rob Ainsley*
Rob Ainsley’s first bike was run over by a laundry van in 1968. Luckily he

 was in a cake shop at the time. His best bike, the one he cycled from Land’s End to John O’Groats and London to Athens on, was crushed by a lorry in 2001. Luckily he was in a pub at the time. His next favourite bike was stolen from outside a curry house in Twickenham in 2005. Unfortunately he was in the middle of a jalfrezi and didn’t notice. He dislikes his current bike and has spent hours in cake shops, pubs and curry houses, but to no avail.
Rob once visited all the places in the world called Bath, and its twins, most by bike, which earned him an interview on Blue Peter in 2001; he received a prawn sandwich for this. He lives in London with his partner Rebecca, who also cycles everywhere, almost as slowly.

Not sure why you have included this guy!
.


----------



## Get In The Van (8 Aug 2012)

with our cycling glasses on, Wiggo without a doubt, however popular opinion will go with Jess Ennis, she is the face of British athletics and the olympics in GB, i take my cue from the Sat she won her gold, on the BBC news, all the gold medals were reported in the main news section APART from the cycling golds which were reported in the sports section later on.


----------



## marinyork (8 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> No Alistair Brownlee then? Or Chrissie Wellington? Britain has the two of the most dominant triathletes ever. I still think Wiggins should get it, if it was decided on any sensible basis, but come on, cyclists always moan about how no-one in the wider public takes cycling seriously, yet too many of us don't take tri seriously...


 
We'll have to see what the journalists/editors come up with.

Last year we went through this, no women got on the main shortlist, not because nobody nominated them, but because not enough did. Similarly the observer and Sport Magazine both nominated Chrissie Wellington.

My view is similar to Noodley's. As what Wiggins has done at the TDF and other races and the olympic TT is far more important than SPOTY and cycling has had fantastic coverage this year since the worlds and vuelta last year, I support someone else. Mo Farah or one of the triathletes is fine by me.

Then again what Alistair Brownlee has done is far more important than SPOTY, but you could do with the coverage.


----------



## Chuffy (8 Aug 2012)

Oh god, we go through this EVERY BLOODY YEAR. Famous Cyclist A does summat good. Everyone says Famous Cyclist A should win SPOTY. Someone else wins. Chippy cycling fans moan that we wuz robbed....

I. Do. Not. Give. A. Toss.

So there.


----------



## Russell Allen (8 Aug 2012)

I don't actually care who gets it this year. The fact that we now have a British Tour De France winner and the best track team on the planet is FAR MORE IMPORTANT TO ME woooo hoooo

Russell


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2012)

if you do not care why bother typing, always seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## Noodley (9 Aug 2012)

screenman said:


> if you do not care why bother typing, always seems a bit odd to me.


 
Because it's his opinion. And that's what people do on forums, express their opinion. Unless it's changed overnight when I was sleeping that is.

I don't care either, unless my mate gets nominated. Cos, as I said earlier, he's a right laugh.


----------



## lukesdad (9 Aug 2012)

Jessica Ennis innit.


----------



## asterix (9 Aug 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I have missed out Bradley Wiggins as I hit the return key too early by mistake and the flippin site won't now let me edit the poll options. Bugger. Oh well.


 

You missed out the first British Tour de France winner!!! On a CYCLING forum!!! 

I don't beiiilleeevvve it! Classic.

Having said that, I do think it is a pity the guy has to get mixed up in such media claptrap.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Aug 2012)

WGAF

I think most of us here are from the era when SPOTY meant something, i.e. the winner was chosen by their peers, not by the mass populace by phone/text vote (actually about 300,000 phone/text votes according to last years poll-not really mass populace).

The current generation won't put SPOTY on the same pedestal, partially because of the above and partially because the BBC doesn't hold the same weight as it used to.

It all went wrong when Ryan Giggs won it.


----------



## Crankarm (10 Aug 2012)

A new entrant Nicola Adams?


----------



## gavintc (10 Aug 2012)

I think Jess Ennis, as most men would love to spend some time with her. But I agree that her success pales against Wiggins who should win it.


----------



## Noodley (10 Aug 2012)

gavintc said:


> I think Jess Ennis, as most men would love to spend some time with her.


 
My mate Joe has that base covered as well. Other blokes love him, he's a real bloke's bloke.


----------



## Mapster5 (10 Aug 2012)

John terry definetly


----------



## BrumJim (10 Aug 2012)

Laura Trott.


----------



## User482 (10 Aug 2012)

Chuffy said:


> Oh god, we go through this EVERY BLOODY YEAR. Famous Cyclist A does summat good. Everyone says Famous Cyclist A should win SPOTY. Someone else wins. Chippy cycling fans moan that we wuz robbed....
> 
> I. Do. Not. Give. A. Toss.
> 
> So there.


 
Apart from Mark Cavendish, Chris Hoy and Tommy Simpson...


----------



## Chuffy (10 Aug 2012)

User482 said:


> Apart from Mark Cavendish, Chris Hoy and Tommy Simpson...


Yes, exactly and still people moan when a footballer gets on the list, let alone wins...


----------



## User482 (10 Aug 2012)

Chuffy said:


> Yes, exactly and still people moan when a footballer gets on the list, let alone wins...


 
It's remarkable how few footballers have won it given its ubiquity - the list suggests a preference for athletics and motor racing. Still, we shouldn't let facts get in the way...


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2012)

User482 said:


> It's remarkable how few footballers have won it given its ubiquity - the list suggests a preference for athletics and motor racing. Still, we souldn't let facts get in the way...


 
I think a lot of that is down to the Partisan nature of football club supporters, irrespective of the footballers international achievments.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

User482 said:


> It's remarkable how few footballers have won it given its ubiquity - the list suggests a preference for athletics and motor racing. Still, we shouldn't let facts get in the way...


 
it's not remarkable. In the past it was peers voting for the winner so you wouldn't have many footballers winning it. Now it's the general public...Ryan Giggs....


----------



## andrew_s (10 Aug 2012)

Ladbrokes think that Wiggins is such a nailed on cert that they've already been paying out on bets on him.


----------



## User482 (10 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> it's not remarkable. In the past it was peers voting for the winner so you wouldn't have many footballers winning it. Now it's the general public...Ryan Giggs....


 
No, the shortlist was formerly chosen by peers - the winner has always been decided by public vote.

Since the current system was introduced in 2006, we've had 2 cyclists, 2 horse riders, 1 boxer and 1 footballer. Which proves my point.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Aug 2012)

User482 said:


> ...we shouldn't let facts get in the way...


 
Why would anyone use a fact when you can make stuff up, never use 'em myself - facts are for losers. Fact.


----------



## asterix (10 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I think a lot of that is down to the Partisan nature of football club supporters, irrespective of the footballers international achievments.


 
I do wish you wouldn't misuse capitals. I've wasted a lot of time trying to work out what is Parisian about football supporters.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2012)

asterix said:


> I do wish you wouldn't misuse capitals. I've wasted a lot of time trying to work out what is Parisian about football supporters.


Thank you for correcting that for me. Have I been doing it a lot?


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Thank you for correcting that for me. Have I been doing it a lot?


 I don't get it either - Paris is a capital innit?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Aug 2012)

asterix said:


> I've wasted a lot of time trying to work out what is Parisian about football supporters.



Is it the smell?


----------



## asterix (11 Aug 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it the smell?


 
Could be:



> In Paris, in August, one can breathe.
> With about a third of the usual number of cars, the air feels like the Swiss Mountains.
> Half the population has gone. Those who are left develop a camaraderie seldom seen in this pushy city, renowned for its rudeness.
> It is a kind of comfortable complicity. "We were wise enough to stay."
> ...


 
Mind you, all mega cities are smelly.

Perhaps it is the rudeness?


----------



## lukesdad (11 Aug 2012)

Oh dear, Mo's just thrown it wide open..... except in here that is !


----------



## marinyork (11 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Oh dear, Mo's just thrown it wide open..... except in here that is !


 


Although having won two long distance gold medals now, the same sort of 'above' SPOTY probably applies to Mo now too that it does to Wiggins.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Aug 2012)

Really ? I think you might be surprised . There's nothing like an awards ceremony, anybody who thinks otherwise probably hasn't been involved in one.


----------



## marinyork (11 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Really ? I think you might be surprised . There's nothing like an awards ceremony, anybody who thinks otherwise probably hasn't been involved in one.


 
I see. We're back to 'what are awards for' again are we that you so misunderstood and got cross about last time? People have written plenty about SPOTY in the past.

And love of awards ceremonies isn't a universal human trait, or even one shared by people 'involved' in ones as you put it. You've just not met enough people with differing values to yourself, that's all.


----------



## Herr-B (11 Aug 2012)

Jess should win rear of the year, and Wiggo for SPOTY after his fantastic post race interview comments and his tweet re Piers Morgan -proving he has a personality.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lukesdad (11 Aug 2012)

marinyork said:


> I see. We're back to 'what are awards for' again are we that you so misunderstood and got cross about last time? People have written plenty about SPOTY in the past.
> 
> And love of awards ceremonies isn't a universal human trait, or even one shared by people 'involved' in ones as you put it. You've just not met enough people with differing values to yourself, that's all.


.... as I said earlier


----------



## Saddle bum (12 Aug 2012)

The Beeb will push for Mo.

Ennis has the advantage of NOT having ginger sideburns.

Another cyclist as SPOTY will not suit the BBCs agenda.


----------



## Chuffy (13 Aug 2012)

Herr-B said:


> Jess should win rear of the year, and Wiggo for SPOTY after his fantastic post race interview comments and* his tweet re Piers Morgan* -proving he has a personality.


Not him. It was a fake Tweet by someone else.



> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


I know it's just the default setting, but really, do I need to know this? Do I give a toss? Am I about to rush out and buy this magic thing that likes talking about itself? No, to all the above.


----------



## Hont (13 Aug 2012)

asterix said:


> _In Paris, in August, one can breathe._


 
...in the odour of piss without car fumes getting in the way.


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2012)

Rory Mcilroy is another posibility. He is world no. 1 and a double major winner. He'll get the golf block vote. Last year there were 3 golfers in the top 10 which split the golf fans vote.

2012 is a bumper year with so many worthy candidates. The year Zara Phillips won must have been a bit slow on the sporting achievement front.


----------



## iLB (14 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> No Alistair Brownlee then? Or Chrissie Wellington? Britain has the two of the most dominant triathletes ever. I still think Wiggins should get it, if it was decided on any sensible basis, but come on, cyclists always moan about how no-one in the wider public takes cycling seriously, yet too many of us don't take tri seriously...


 
I think triathlon is ruined by the lack of drafting rules, it seems to be reduced to a 10k run in effect. so why take it seriously? And the Brownlees wore awful helmets at the limpics.


----------



## asterix (14 Aug 2012)

Hont said:


> ...in the odour of piss without car fumes getting in the way.


 
I'll take your word for it (would that be the Hag and Stench brigade?). The quote was from the Beeb. The last time I went to Paris was after I decided to let the satnav decide my route. Despite one or two 'recalculatings' I was surprised how easy it was to go straight through without stopping, in fact it was only when I noticed the Tour d'Eiffel that I realised where I was!

Round here, Parisians (easily identified) are about as popular as, in Angleterre, southerners are in Barnsley.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Aug 2012)

Herr-B said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


 


Chuffy said:


> I know it's just the default setting, but really, do I need to know this? Do I give a toss? Am I about to rush out and buy this magic thing that likes talking about itself? No, to all the above.


 
I'm taking that as a maybe, you're definitely wavering.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sent from the iPhone I stole off a poncy twat parading with it like he'd invented the f*cker.


----------



## Hont (14 Aug 2012)

asterix said:


> I'll take your word for it


 
I can vouch for it being very smelly around "les gares", where the homeless people tend to congregate.

But that's a bit OT. For SPOTY I think it's between Farah and Wiggins, unless Murray wins the US Open, then he might up his chances.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Aug 2012)

iLB said:


> I think triathlon is ruined by the lack of drafting rules, it seems to be reduced to a 10k run in effect. so why take it seriously? And the Brownlees wore awful helmets at the limpics.


 
QED.


----------



## Hont (11 Sep 2012)

Hont said:


> For SPOTY I think it's between Farah and Wiggins, unless Murray wins the US Open, then he might up his chances.


 
Must do the lotto this weekend.


----------



## BJH (23 Sep 2012)

I think we are all likely to be biased on here and Wiggins will win our vote for doing somet Ning never been done before by a Brit.

I think he will get 3rd

Saint Jess 2nd

Farrah by a mile


----------

